# Hilfe bei Bildscroll Script



## Larman (8. Nov 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Bei meinem Script läuft alles optimal. Nur fängt der Bildlauf mit Firefox ca ab der Hälfte extrem das Ruckeln an.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Hier das Script: Klick Mich


----------



## Roar (8. Nov 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Nov 2005)

Bei mir (Opera 8.50) ruckelt nix


----------



## Larman (8. Nov 2005)

mit ie ruckelt auch nix....  :shock: 
komisch, scheint ein problem von firefox zu sein.
jemand ne idee um das zu beheben/umgehen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Nov 2005)

dein Script ist echt weit verbreitet

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&q=var%20translayersmax%3DMath.floor(translayerszone%2Ftranslayerswidth)


----------



## Larman (9. Nov 2005)

hab ja nicht gesagt das ich es geschrieben habe...


----------

